# My dogs



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

*Rex 9 years Old Father of Missy who thinks he is 2 years old*









*Cleo 6 years Old Mother of Missy*









*Missy 4 Years old who still thinks she's a puppy (must have gotten it from the father)*









The fence is what separates the cats from the dogs for the cats safety.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

your dogs are beautiful, love them,
thanks for sharing.
michelle x


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Cute poochies!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Cute to hear their weird personalities...:thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely looking dogs


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks I forgot I had this topic up


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Great Pics


----------

